# Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)



## Kai D90 (15. Dezember 2004)

Hab meinen alten Beitrag in dieses Forum kopiert und, wie gewünscht Bilder eingefügt. 
Leider gibts von der Big Game Ausfahrt nur zwei Bilder da ich vergessen hatte nen neuen Film einzupacken  #q     #q      #q 

Servus,

bin seit ein paar Tagen zurück. Anglerisch wars nicht gerade die Erfüllung aber sonst klasse. Hat nicht so geklappt wie vorgestellt, denn die Insel ist so gut wie komplett vom Riff umschlossen. Dieses verläuft zw. 100 und ca. 500 m vorm Ufer. Die dadurch gebildete Lagune ist häufig nicht tiefer als ein Meter und auch mit Korallen bewachsen - kleine Fische und 1000 Hänger wären die Folge gewesen. Außerhalb der Lagune war ein Seegang den ich eher auf Hawai vermutet hätte und somit wollten die Fischer mit Ihren Bootchen die Lagune nicht verlassen. 
War zweimal mit so nem Bootchen unterwegs, konnte aber nur nen Hornhecht fangen. 
Da fürs Big game Nachsaison war, konnte ich eine 45 Fuß Jacht für 175€ als Full Charter für den ganzen Tag bekommen! 
Geschleppt wurde mit 2 * 130 lbs, 2* 80 lbs, 2* 50lbs und 1* 30 lbs Ruten. 
Wir waren neun Stunden auf See und obwohl sich die Crew sehr bemüht hatte gabs nur einen Biß, welchen ich aber auch verwerten konnte. Königsmakrele mit ca. 10kg und 130cm ( geschätzt, Bilder Folgen) Leider hat sie am 80 lbs Gerät gebissen und somit keinen Drill geliefert. Trotzdem ein schöner Fisch.

Also nochmal vielen Dank für Eure Tips.

Grüße,
kai


----------



## anguilla (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

ist doch ein schönes Makrelchen..

dickes Petri! :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Moin Kai. Beim nächsten Brückentreff zeigst Du mir bitte, wie man so große Meeresfische fängt . Dickes Petri!!!!


----------



## norge_klaus (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Toller Bulle !!!! Habt Ihr die Filets genießen können ? Find ich oberlegger.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Besser als nichts, oder?

Glückwunsch#6


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Schöner Dorado. Und für den Preis kann man wirklich nicht meckern!   #6  #6  #6 
Das mit dem Fischen vom Land aus ist immer so eine Sache. In Mexiko hat das bei mir auch nicht geklappt. Einzig auf Lanzarote konnte ich wirklich toll vom Strand aus fischen.
Besten Dank für Deinen Bericht!


----------



## Karstein (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Hai Kai,

scheint doch trotzdem ein feiner Urlaub gewesen zu sein? Immerhin bist nicht als Schneider zurückgekommen! 

Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht mit den beiden Fotos und Gruß aus Bärlin

Karsten


----------



## Stingray (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Hallo Kai D90

Man Super Dolphin #6 !!! Die größe hätte ich auch gerne mal.
Aber für den anderen Fisch hättest Du nicht so weit fahren müssen !
Also in der Ostsee, wenn der Raps blüht................|supergri 

Gruß und fettes Petri

Stingray


----------



## Salora (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Hallo Kai,

ich war 2000 und 2003 auf Mauritius. Wenn es ein Paradies gibt dann da.
Das mit den Riffen hat auch seinen Vorteil von wegen der Haie. Beim letzten Urlaub hab ich auch mal ne Halbcharter für 150 $ mitgemacht. Nachbar hatte einen Sailfish und ich einen kleinen Blauen Marlin. 

Mich wird die Insel aber wiedersehen.


----------



## Ansgar (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Hi Kai,

na, hast Du Deinen Bericht ja doch noch hier reingestellt - schoen.

Wenigstens zeigt das eine Foto ja schon ein bisschen Big Game Ambiente mit den Chair-rods usw. Der Mahi Mahi/Dolphin fish/Goldmakrele ist doch okay.
Zwar kein Riese aber schoen - und ich hoffe, Du durftest wenigstens den Fisch behalten (zum essen)?

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Kai D90 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Ja, den Hornhecht gabs direkt auf dem Boot und vom Dolfin haben wir einen Teil des Schwanzes mitgenommen. Hat für zwei Tage lecker Filetessen gereicht. Mehr wäre auch kaum möglich gewesen, da wir dann Heimgeflogen sind. 

Mauritius ist echt ne tolle Insel. Wir hatten ein Appartement und nen Leihwagen. Deshalb sind wir echt viel rumgekommen. Günstig wars auch noch.

Der Horni wurde auf sehr ungewöhnliche Weise gefangen. Nachdem die Schlepperei in der Lagund nix gebracht hat und der Seegang ausserhalb für das Bootchen zu stark war hat der Skipper sechs 1,5l Flaschen mit ca. 1m Schnur +Haken dran mit kleinen Köderfischen beködert und in einer Linie abgeworfen. 
Anschließend haben wir die Flaschen beobachtet bis eine echt fett abgezogen ist. Ist zwar nicht das was ich mir unter angeln vorstelle, war aber witzig mit dem Bootshaken die Flasche zu jagen   

Was mich auf der Jacht geärgert hat, war dass ich meine Spinnrute nicht an Bord hatte, denn während des Drills sind mindestenes drei weitere Dolphins dem gehakten bis unters Boot gefolgt. Hätte sicher Laune an ner 180g Spinnrute gemacht. 
Fürs nächste mal weiß ichs besser.

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## norge_klaus (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Hallo Kai,

habt Ihr eigentlich mit Köderfisch oder Kunstköder geschleppt ? Da die Dolphins oft im Rudel auftreten ist nur ein Biß eher ungewöhnlich.

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Danke Kay für den schönen Bericht.

Der Dorado sieht aber ganz schön verdammt ordentlich aus #6  #6  #6 

Echt klasse.

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Kay für den schönen Bericht.
> 
> Der Dorado sieht aber ganz schön verdammt ordentlich aus #6  #6  #6
> 
> ...



Du sollst doch Deinen Bericht schreiben!!!  #d  #d  #d   :m


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Locker bleiben Jungs.

Ich warte erst mal bis die Bräune auf das Maß zurückgegangen ist,
mit dem ich mich auf die Straße trauen kann. :m 

aber im Ernst:

Ich bin leider ziemlich beschäftigt zur Zeit.

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Kai D90 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Hi Klaus,

wir haben nur mit Kunstködern geschleppt. Natürlich haben wir versucht die anderen auch noch zu fangen, hat aber nicht geklappt. 

Was an der Crew echt klasse war, war das sie den ganzen Tag Ausschau nach Vögeln gehalten haben. Wurden welche am Horizont gesehen gings dort hin. An solch einer Stelle hat auch der Dolphin gebissen.


----------



## angelschnur (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Trotzdem ein schöner Fisch !!!:m 
Hab mir fest vorgenommen im feb. auch so nen urig schönen Burschen zu fangen !Schade das er auf die 80 lbs gebissen hat wäre sonst bistimmt ein herlicher Drill gewesen !!!



Gruss

     Sascha


----------



## Ansgar (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kai,
> 
> habt Ihr eigentlich mit Köderfisch oder Kunstköder geschleppt ? Da die Dolphins oft im Rudel auftreten ist nur ein Biß eher ungewöhnlich.
> 
> Gruß norge_klaus




Moin,

stimmt nach meinen Erfahrungen so nicht unbedingt. Habe oefter einen vereinzelten Dolphin Fish / Mahi Mahi gefangen als mehrere zur gleichen Zeit. Klar, wenn man in einem Schwarm ist (sind dann oft kleinere Fische) faengt man mehrere. Aber wenn man nur so trollt, dann findet man oft Einzelgaenger. Oft folgen auch Voegel einzelnen Fischen - wenn man die Voegel sieht, faehrt man die Stelle gezielt an... 

Also, all the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> stimmt nach meinen Erfahrungen so nicht unbedingt. Habe oefter einen vereinzelten Dolphin Fish / Mahi Mahi gefangen als mehrere zur gleichen Zeit. Klar, wenn man in einem Schwarm ist (sind dann oft kleinere Fische) faengt man mehrere. Aber wenn man nur so trollt, dann findet man oft Einzelgaenger. Oft folgen auch Voegel einzelnen Fischen - wenn man die Voegel sieht, faehrt man die Stelle gezielt an...
> Also, all the best
> Ansgar



Moin Ansgar,
in Mexico sagte mir meine Crew, die Dolphins / Mahi Mahi ( ich spreche im vom Dorada, falsch? ) bewegten sich oft unter Treibgut. Entsprechend haben wir solchen Punkte auch umfahren, leider aber keinen gefangen. Was hälst Du von der These.


----------



## walhalla (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Dorados(spanisch), Mahi Mahi (hawaii) oder Dolphin Fish (englisch) ...ist alles der selbe Fisch. 

Mahi Mahi tritt oft unter Treibgut auf , oder anm Rande von Seegrasfeldern.Die kleineren Fischen 1 bis 5 kg sind oft in grossen Schwaermen unterwegs. Bei den Grossen hatte ich schon oefters Einzelgaenger, aber auch Gruppen von 6 bis 15 Fische, bei denen es oft ein Maennchen gibt (deutlich groesser als die Weibchen).Mein bester Mahi Mahi hatte 66 pound, direkt an einem treibenden Holzbalken gefangen. Wir fingen noch ein Weibchen von ca 40 Lb unter diesem Balken.
Man faengt sie aber auch beim Schleppen auf Marlin auf offener See ohne Hinweise wie Voegel etc.

Matthias


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*



			
				walhalla schrieb:
			
		

> Dorados(spanisch), Mahi Mahi (hawaii) oder Dolphin Fish (englisch) ...ist alles der selbe Fisch.
> 
> Mahi Mahi tritt oft unter Treibgut auf , oder anm Rande von Seegrasfeldern.Die kleineren Fischen 1 bis 5 kg sind oft in grossen Schwaermen unterwegs. Bei den Grossen hatte ich schon oefters Einzelgaenger, aber auch Gruppen von 6 bis 15 Fische, bei denen es oft ein Maennchen gibt (deutlich groesser als die Weibchen).Mein bester Mahi Mahi hatte 66 pound, direkt an einem treibenden Holzbalken gefangen. Wir fingen noch ein Weibchen von ca 40 Lb unter diesem Balken.
> Man faengt sie aber auch beim Schleppen auf Marlin auf offener See ohne Hinweise wie Voegel etc.
> ...



Besten Dank Matthias! Heute nachmittag werde ich mir Deine DVD zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Ansgar (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*



			
				walhalla schrieb:
			
		

> Dorados(spanisch), Mahi Mahi (hawaii) oder Dolphin Fish (englisch) ...ist alles der selbe Fisch.
> 
> Mahi Mahi tritt oft unter Treibgut auf , oder anm Rande von Seegrasfeldern.Die kleineren Fischen 1 bis 5 kg sind oft in grossen Schwaermen unterwegs. Bei den Grossen hatte ich schon oefters Einzelgaenger, aber auch Gruppen von 6 bis 15 Fische, bei denen es oft ein Maennchen gibt (deutlich groesser als die Weibchen).Mein bester Mahi Mahi hatte 66 pound, direkt an einem treibenden Holzbalken gefangen. Wir fingen noch ein Weibchen von ca 40 Lb unter diesem Balken.
> Man faengt sie aber auch beim Schleppen auf Marlin auf offener See ohne Hinweise wie Voegel etc.
> ...




Moin Moin,

Korrekt. Einige Leute nennen den Fisch auch King Mackerel - ist mir aber so nicht gelauefig - deutsch heisst der Fisch Goldmakrele. Hier in OZ ist Mahi Mahi sehr gelaeufig aber auch Dolphin Fish...

Ja, wie Matthias sagt, Treibgut ist oft fuer Mahis gut. Seegrasfelder? Wie meinst Du das - ist doch ein Fisch des offenen Ozeans und in der Regel an der Oberflaeche? Oder fangt Ihr bei Euch die Mahis im Flachwasser?

Ja, genau, einfach so beim trollen mit oder ohne Voegel - meinte damit auch nur, dass es sich lohnt, bestimmte Voegel direkt anzufahren, da sie ein Anzeichen fuer Mahis sind...

66IB ist ein Monster von einem Mahi...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Sind doch schöne Fische! Herzliches Petri heil dazu. Mauritius ist wunderschön....

Dolphins halten sich nach meiner Kenntnis oft in der Nähe von Treibgut auf, weil sich an Treibgut auch stets Futterfisch bindet im weiten offenen Meer.
Es handelt sich, wie schon viele gesagt haben, um den Dolphin oder Goldmakrele. Die Königsmakrele oder auch Kingfish sieht etwas anders aus... Ich häng mal das Bild eines Kingfishes dran. Kann meinen nicht so schnell scannen.

Bei dem Hornhecht handelt es sich, sowie ich es erkenne, um einen sog. "Garfish". Es ist eine spezielle Spezies des Hornhechtes, die dort wesentlich größer wird. Ich hatte mal einen an 130er Gerät, der wog fast 4,5 kg!


----------



## Ansgar (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Hornhecht handelt es sich, sowie ich es erkenne, um einen sog. "Garfish". Es ist eine spezielle Spezies des Hornhechtes, die dort wesentlich größer wird. Ich hatte mal einen an 130er Gerät, der wog fast 4,5 kg!





Nein, Dolfin, 

das stimmt meines Wissens nach nicht. Nur wenn sich die Namensgebung der Fische in anderen Teilen der Welt sehr deutlich von Australien unterscheidet (wie bei den Mahi Mahis) waere das richtig...

Ein Garfish wird 1) nicht so gross und 2) hat ein Garfish nur im Unterkiefer einen 'Schnabel', aber NICHT im Oberkiefer. 
Der Fisch ist vermutlich ein sog. 'LONG TOM' und da gibt es mehrere Arten unter anderem einige, die sehr gross werden, wie von Dir beschrieben.

Also, no worries &all the best
Ansgar

PS: Sehe das mit der King Mackerel genau so wie Du, aber ich habe schon Leute zu einem Mahi King Mackerel sagen hoeren - und die behaupteten das sei ein gaengiger Name. 
Fuer mich ist das was Du King Mackerel nennst uebrigends eine Spanish Mackerel, ein Kingfish ist fuer mich ein Yellowtail Kingfish (so aehnlich wie ein Pollack), wohingegen ein Yellowtail ein kleiner Baitfisch ist - so aehnlich wie ein Stoecker... ) ) Dieses Namenswirrwarr ist echt der Wahnsinn... )


----------



## Nordangler (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Ansgar Respekt vor deinem Fachwissen. Freue mich schon darauf dich irgendwann mal privat kennen zu lernen.

Sven


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Hallo Ansgar,
ich hab noch mal Gegoogelt - und du hast mit dem Garfish Recht. Da hat mir Angus Paul auf der Tina in Malindi Mist erzählt....
Allerdings handelte es sich bei diesem Fisch um eine entsprechend großes Exemplar. Auffällig sind bei diesen der etwas kürzere "Schnabel" als bei unseren Hornhechten und die massive Bezahnung desselben. Ich muß meine Frau mal bitten, alte Fotoalben herauszusuchen, vielleicht finde ich den Fisch noch. Es ging mir aber auch darum, dem Posting "den hättste auch hier fangen können" zu sagen: Nein, das ist nicht derselbe Fisch, den ich hier in der Ostsee immer nicht zu fangen versuche!!
Bezüglich des Kingfish liege ich, so glaube ich, aber richtig. Dieses Foto stammt von einer IGFA Veranstaltung. Natürlich gibts überall auf der Welt regionale Namen für den einen oder anderen Fisch. Auch für den Kingfish gibt es die. Aber dieser hier von mir gezeigte Fisch, ist der Kingfish, den man in den internationalen Listen führt. Aber wenn ich mich richtig ganz hinten im dunklen erinnere, ist auch Spanish Makerel einer der gebräuchlichen weiteren Namen des Kingfishes.

Was solls. Ich habe so eine Keule mal selbst präpariert. Der hat im Kopf/Kieferbereich Sehnen wie ein Pferd. Ich habe einen dieser Fische von etwa 30 Pfund auf einem Teaser im Schraubenwasser beißen sehen. Durch den Schwung wurde er hinter dem Boot in die Luft gerissen und hat dann ein solides Stahl-Haivorfach einfach mal eben geknackt!


----------



## wodibo (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius (+ 2 Bilder)*

Den Dolphin hätte ich Dir an die 30iger gewünscht. Aber auch das kommt noch #6
Leider hab ich nur ein qualitativ schlechtes Foto von nem Kingfish den ich an der 30iger Ausrüstung vor Sri Lanka gefangen hab. Er hatte so umbei 120 cm und etwa 12 kg. Sehr schlank, schnell und kampfstark.


----------

